# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با زبان C و ++C >  نرم افزار برنامه نویسی با C تو ویندوز 64 بیتی

## saeed-71

سلام دوستان.
میشه بگید با چه نرم افزاری میتونم  با C تو ویندوز 64 بیتی برنامه نویسی کنم؟
اخه توربو C تو 64 بیتی نصب نمیشه!

----------


## hadi0x7c7

خدا بیامرزه توربو سی رو. از ویژوال استودیو استفاده کن برادر.

----------


## one hacker alone

این جای تاسف داره که متاسفانه اساتید دانشگاه در محیط های توربوسی و بورلند با بچه ها کار میکنن تو visual studio رو باز کردن دیدن جای main نوشته tmain توش موندن و بیخیالش شدن و دانشجوی بیچاره قراره از این استاد یاد بگیره
گاهی به بچه ها میگم ما دانشجوها باید جور برخی اساتید بی سواد رو هم بکشیم
البته سوء تفاهم نشه استاد جایگاه خودش رو داره منظور من برخی افراد هستن که فقط حفظ کردن و رفتن جلو

دوست عزیز شما برنامه ویژوال استودیو رو نصب کن با این برنامه میتونی هم سی بنویسی هم سی++

----------


## #target

گاها هم به کتاب برمیگرده کسی تازه میخواد یاد بگیره از کتاب . میبینی کتاب قدیمیه و گفته توربو سی

----------


## soorena

سلام

حالا شما زیاد فکرتو درگیر نکن سعی‌ کن همون ۳۲ بیتی رو مسلط بشی‌.

----------


## saeed-71

خوب تو ویژوال استدیو تو کدوم قسمت باید با سی برنامه بنویسم آخه فقط برای سی پلاس پلاس داره!
ویژوال استدیو 2010

----------


## #target

پروژه C++‎ ایجاد کن . 
اگه کد رو میخوای در حالت C کامپایل کنی  روی پروژه کلیک راست کنید و وارد Properties بشین از قسمت C/C++‎‎ گزینه Advanced آپشن مربوط یه Compile As رو به Compile as C Code تغییر بده

----------


## milad_d993

*اکلیپس*



> اکلیپس (به انگلیسی: Eclipse) یک محیط توسعه نرم افزاری چندزبانه برای محیط توسعه مجتمع با قابلیت اضافه کردن افزونه می باشد. این محیط توسعه در ابتدا با زبان جاوا و برای توسعه برنامه‌های این زبان استفاده می شد. در ادامه با افزوده شدن افزونه هایی به آن امکان توسعه زبان هایی چون سی، سی++، روبی، کوبول، پایتون، پرل، پی اچ پی و لاتک را فراهم می کند.


http://www.eclipse.org/downloads/

----------


## mohsenmxp

> خوب تو ویژوال استدیو تو کدوم قسمت باید با سی برنامه بنویسم آخه فقط برای سی پلاس پلاس داره!
> ویژوال استدیو 2010


سلام دوست عزیز :
شما ویژوال نصب کنید و بعد از زدن new project مانند عکس عمل کنید - براتون مشخص کردمپ
موفق باشی :لبخند: 
8-2-2012 5-49-00 PM.jpg

----------


## saeed-71

> سلام دوست عزیز :
> شما ویژوال نصب کنید و بعد از زدن new project مانند عکس عمل کنید - براتون مشخص کردمپ
> موفق باشی
> 8-2-2012 5-49-00 PM.jpg


ممنون اما من این کار میکنم اجرا نمیشه.باید دستور سی پلاس پلاسو بنویسم تا اجرا بشه نه سی رو

----------


## hadi0x7c7

بابا چرا خودتو عذاب میدی ! لینوکسی نصب کن و برنامتو تو یه فایل .c ذخیره کن بعد اینو تو ترمینال بنویس(البته باید به همون دایرکتوری بری که فایل اونجاستو مثلا فایل من main.c هستش)
gcc main.c
بعد اینو 
./a.out

تمام !

----------

